# Angeln in Wessem am Kanal



## thefish (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich wollte mit meinem Kumpel das schöne Wetter am Wochenende ausnutzen und noch mal nach Wessem zum Kanal fahren.
Mit Köfis auf Zander / Barsch.

Was meint ihr, lohnt es sich. Oder besser an die Maas nach Roermond?

Über Erfahrungen bezüglich der Fangzeiten usw. bin ich dankbar.

Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Gunni77 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*

Hallo

Ich würde sagen Maas, .... der Kanal ist zum Stippen ganz gut. Außerdem: wenn du nachts am Kanal angeln willst musst du im örtlichen Verein sein, an der Maas geht das mit den normalen Limburg-Papieren.

Fangzeiten? Zander definitiv abends/nachts, vor allem wenn die Sonne so scheint. Na, Barsche sind mit toten Köfis meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht zu fangen, es wird in NL kontrolliert ob du mit lebenden Köfis angelst, auch nachts....

Noch was vergessen: Am Wochenende ist kaum Schiffahrt, das Wasser wird klarer und die Beiszeiten verschieben sich noch mehr in die Nacht, nur so ein Tipp...


Gruß


----------



## krauthis7 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*

hy thorsten mit h würde auch sagen maas in den känälen geht zur zeit gar nigs 
gruß rolf


----------



## thefish (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*

@Rolf.
Ich dachte an den Kanälen wäre wieder was los.
OK, wir fahren an die Maas.
Kannst du mir einen Tipp geben, wo.
Auf die Russen in Roermond habe ich keine Lust!
Kann man bei Marina auch gut an der Maas vom Ufer aus ageln.
Noch was: Mein Kumpel hat nur den kleinen Schein. Soll der mal mit Käse oder besser Mais/Made?

Grüße|wavey:


----------



## krauthis7 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> @Rolf.
> Ich dachte an den Kanälen wäre wieder was los.
> OK, wir fahren an die Maas.
> Kannst du mir einen Tipp geben, wo.
> ...


 
hy nee känäle sind leer ich würde mich an der autobahnbrücke von roermond nach wessem setzen mfg rolf


----------



## Mac Gill (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*

Was meint ihr mit Wessem am Kanal?

Der Julianakanaal, oder Neederwertkanaal?

In Wessem ist auch die Maas und auch ein paar Seen (u.a.Koeweide)

Wenn ich die letzten Posts durchlese, scheint es langsam überall besser zu werden.


----------



## marca (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*

Tut mir ja leid,Rolf.
Aber ;"Kanäle sind leer" stimmt so auch nicht!
Habe am Mittwoch 14 Barsche und drei Zander im Kanal gefangen.
Die Zander waren jetzt nicht die Größten,hatten aber ausreichend über Schonmaß!
Schwimmen aber alle wieder; mein Schonmaß ist halt noch ein wenig höher!


----------



## krauthis7 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*



			
				marca schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir ja leid,Rolf.
> Aber ;"Kanäle sind leer" stimmt so auch nicht!
> Habe am Mittwoch 14 Barsche und drei Zander im Kanal gefangen.
> Die Zander waren jetzt nicht die Größten,hatten aber ausreichend über Schonmaß!
> Schwimmen aber alle wieder; mein Schonmaß ist halt noch ein wenig höher!


 
hy erstmal glückwunsch zu deinem fang ...#6 mag schon sein das der ein oder ander zander noch dort ist aber nach meiner erfahrung ist um diese zeit nicht mehr viel in den kanälen ich denke mal das an der maas oder den seen mehr - größer geht ,aber das sollte jeder selber rausfinden ,auch lese ich hier im board das zurzeit mehr an der maas zu fangen ist als sonswo, 
gruß rolf


----------



## wilder_wombel (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> hy erstmal glückwunsch zu deinem fang ...#6 mag schon sein das der ein oder ander zander noch dort ist aber nach meiner erfahrung ist um diese zeit nicht mehr viel *in den kanälen*,



Wußte garnicht das die Zander einen Schleusenpasierschein für Born oder Massbracht haben, die kommen da niet raus:m 

gruß
wombel


----------



## marca (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*

Den Passierschein für Schleuse Maasbracht stelle ich meistens den Zandern aus.
Dann kommen sie nämlich immer schön zu mir!!hehe.
Aber im Ernst;
kann schon sein, dass die Zander jetzt so langsam in die Maas und die Seen ziehen.
Probieren geht eben über Studieren.
Letzten Samstag ging im Kanal bis auf einen mikrigen Barsch auch nix.


----------



## wilder_wombel (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*

@marca

dann sag mir mal bitte wie die aus dem Kanal zwischen Born(Schleuse) und Massbracht(Schleuse) in die Maas oder Seen kommen sollen, werden
die mitgeschleust oder gibst noch einen geheimen zugang zur Maas den
nur die Zander kennen|supergri


----------



## the doctor (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*



			
				wilder_wombel schrieb:
			
		

> @marca
> 
> dann sag mir mal bitte wie die aus dem Kanal zwischen Born(Schleuse) und Massbracht(Schleuse) in die Maas oder Seen kommen sollen, werden
> die mitgeschleust oder gibst noch einen geheimen zugang zur Maas den
> nur die Zander kennen|supergri


 
Ich denke die bleiben im Kanal......Zu mindest die Barsche.
Habe im Winter dort richtige Brummer erwischen können, bis 47cm(mein Kollege)


----------



## marca (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*

Also, ich denke, dass die Kameraden schon mitgeschleust werden.
Aber doctor hat natürlich auch Recht, die Fische sind natürlich auch im Winter im Kanal und insbesondere in den Kanalhäfen.


----------



## PetriHelix (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*



			
				marca schrieb:
			
		

> *Also, ich denke, dass die Kameraden schon mitgeschleust werden.*Aber doctor hat natürlich auch Recht, die Fische sind natürlich auch im Winter im Kanal und insbesondere in den Kanalhäfen.



Marca? Meinst Du das ernst? 
Ich bezweifel stark das irgendein Zander so "schlau" ist und die Schleuse benutzt. 
Im Winter fange ich im/am Kanal auch noch meine Zander, genau wie ich sie in der Maas fange. Du musst nur wissen wo #6


----------



## thefish (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*

So, ich war dann gestern abend mit meinem Kumpel am Kanal in Wessem!
Wir haben so ca. 15 Uhr die Angeln mit 2 Köfis ausgelegt und angefangen mit unserem 3. Mann Skat zu kloppen.
Nach 5 Minutend er erste Biss. Ein bisschen Zupf hier ein bisschen Zupf da. Kurz gewartet, noch mal gezupft, angeschlagen und da war er drann.
Wir dachten: Das geht ja gut los hier.
Aber ich merkte schon sofrt, dass es kein groer Zander sein kann!
War es auch nicht, denn als der Fisch am Ufer war, merkten wir, dass sich ein KARPFEN den Köfi reingezogen hatte!
Komisch oder?
Naja, wir haben dann noch bis ca. 21 Uhr Skat geklopt, aber leider ohne Unterbrechung. Der Rest des Abends war ohne Biss!
Aber seit wann beißen Karpfen auf Köfis? |kopfkrat 

Grüße|wavey:


----------



## Lucio (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> S
> 
> Aber seit wann beißen Karpfen auf Köfis? |kopfkrat
> Grüße|wavey:



Vielleicht hat er den Rollmops fürn Boilie gehalten

Lucio


----------



## krauthis7 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*

sehr schwerr zu glauben biste sicher das du mit köfi geangelt hast oder andere frage wieviel haste getrunken das hab ich ja noch nie gehört ,ich hab schon erlebt das mann mit maden einen hecht gefangen hatt aber sowas  nee das müßte ich schon selber erleben 
gruß rolf


----------



## thefish (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*

Ist echt kein Scherz!
Was meinst du, wie blöd wir geschaut haben, als da auf einmal ein Karpfen am haken war! |uhoh: 
Habe ich ein Foto vom Fisch, muss ich nur noch uploaden!

Dass mir das keiner glaubt, habe ich schon fast gedacht. #c 

Ey Rolf! Ich war gestern der Fahrer, habe also keinen Alkohol getrunken. Außerdem war es schon nach ca. 5-10 Minuten. Da kann man doch noch gar nicht voll sein!  

Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Siff-Cop (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*

Hey Glückwusch zum Räuber|supergri,

hab fast das gefühl als hätten die  Freidfische auch das neu Video von PB gesehen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


ein bekannter von meinem Bruder hat nen Schloßweiher und da stehen die Karpfen auch auf KöFis, laut meinem Bruder vergreifen sich die lieben Tierchen auch schon mal ganz gerne beim Hecht Angeln am Fisch, auch an größen von 10 -12cm.


----------



## krauthis7 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*

hätt ja sein können #c ,ich warte mal auf deine bilder :g


----------



## krauthis7 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich ein Foto vom Fisch, muss ich nur noch uploaden!


 

Fotos wo?????#c


----------



## thefish (2. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Wessem am Kanal*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos wo?????#c


 
Mein Kumpel hat die Fotos auf dem Handy. Wir müssen die noch irgendwie auf den PC bekommen.
Keine Angst, die Fotos kommen noch! Ich will hier immerhin nicht als Anglerlateiner ins neue Jahr gehen!

Grüße |wavey:


----------

